

Some common unknown truth about DeCSS - jgalvez
http://www.trust-us.ch/decss/decsstruth.txt

======
daeken
Wow, didn't think people were still distributing this.

Having worked with Jon on both open source (PyMusique) and commercial (we
worked at the same startup for a while) projects, I will say this: He made
some stupid mistakes around DeCSS, and since has done great things for the
open source community and the anti-DRM crusade in general. Before he's
crucified for his anti-Linux remarks and license mishaps, bear in mind that he
was all of 16 when DeCSS was released, and he's since done a lot of fully
original work (alone and in teams) that's freely available.

~~~
cesare
I agree.

We all make mistakes (especially when we're young, but not only). And the Net
already keeps the history of most of our faux pas anyway.

More importantly, we all often change our mind as a result of learning new
things and seeing things from new and different perspectives. Which is good!

------
aw3c2
All those years I glorified that hacker and ten years later it all crumbles to
dust. I never knew about this, wish I did.

~~~
cracki
grow up. he did.

